

Confirmed: Windows 7 preview coming tonight at D6 - fromedome
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/5/confirmed_microsoft_windows_7_preview_coming_tonight_msft

======
jacobbijani
What the hell is up with their version names? Once you go to random code names
you can't go back to version numbers...

